# Tough Love's Red Tailed Doelings



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

These little darlings were on the small side when born, but they are coming around. I'm anxious to see how they grow.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Love that both have red tails! They sure are cute


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Love that both have red tails! They sure are cute


Actually, there are three with red tails. The one picture shows all three. One big one and two smaller. They will all be for sale.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Actually, there are three with red tails. The one picture shows all three. One big one and two smaller. They will all be for sale.


Ohh, I see now! They are so good looking  Do you have a picture of their sire and dam?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is so cute  The tails are adorable....


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

nice babies - love the red tails


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ditto on what everyone said before me! Wish you were closer, I'd have me a red-tail girl.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Ohh, I see now! They are so good looking  Do you have a picture of their sire and dam?


Sure. Both have ABGA show points.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Would you look at those tails !!!!! I never seen anything like that , lol..
How flipping unique , lol.. Is that something common or is it something the buck passes to his offspring ? Adorable babies !


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Would you look at those tails !!!!! I never seen anything like that , lol..
> How flipping unique , lol.. Is that something common or is it something the buck passes to his offspring ? Adorable babies !


It must be from that buck. You can see he has a red tail too. It seemed to be a pretty dominant gene in my case. If the red head can be dominant, maybe the red tail can too? I have no idea.... :shrug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , thats what i thought , never saw that before though 
I like the farm name "Red Tail Boers" , lol.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Sure. Both have ABGA show points.


Wow, they are sure good and stocky! I sure like the width on them


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

I really like that lil doeling with the full cape an blaze.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Redheads said:


> I really like that lil doeling with the full cape an blaze.


Me too. She's already show correct and plenty flashy. We'll have to wait and see how thick she gets.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I love the tails!


----------

